# Brisket question



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Is there any particular stores that carry better quality briskets than others, or is it hit or miss, and keep looking until you find a good one? Thanks.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Costco carries Prime briaket


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, Deany45! I appreciate your help.


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

Where are you?


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Houston/Baytown area


----------



## Dale Nichols (Feb 13, 2014)

HEB sells Choice and you want that or better I would start there. Better would be Kobe or Waygu but they are real,real expensive. Call around to your local butchers and ask fora competition grade brisket.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, Dale!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

HEB has Prime briskets. I got 2 at Sprout's today...choice aged..1.99/lb

If you want wagyu...hit Pete's on Richmond.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Dale Nichols said:


> HEB sells Choice and you want that or better I would start there. Better would be Kobe or Waygu but they are real,real expensive. Call around to your local butchers and ask fora competition grade brisket.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


IMO Kobe or the like is not worth the extra $. Prime is the best you need.


----------



## Dale Nichols (Feb 13, 2014)

24Buds said:


> IMO Kobe or the like is not worth the extra $. Prime is the best you need.


That's what I told him to start at HEB. But they do sell better. I won't pay those prices either.


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

I buy mine at Sams club. The are Select grade for usually $2.24 /lb


----------



## Stryker3891 (Dec 31, 2008)

Sam's off of Ten and Uvalde has them pretty good. If the one in the fridge is not the one you like, call the butcher out he'll hook you up. If not HEB in Summerwood you might want to try Joe V's in Baytown or Uvalde & Wallisville.


----------

